# weak kid syndrome success?



## bettybohemian (May 18, 2011)

I have an Angora who, surprise!, I wasn't really sure was pregnant. I breder I bought her from said she may be pregnant and due in June. So you can imagine my surpirse when a little tiny doeling lay limp on the ground in the doe pen.

Lily wasn't going near her and just sort of left her there. I tried to get mom ina kidding stall with the baby but she wouldn't go in.

I took the doe inside. She's very weak. Can't stand and only holds her head up for short amounts of time. She readily drank about 2.5 ounces of colostrum from a bottle. A gave her some baking soda mixed with colostrum.

My question is what success have y'all had these these little babes? I've done puppies and kittens, opossums, raccoons, even pelicans, but never a goat. And with the animals it was always pretty 50/50 as to whether or not they would make it.YourLinkGoesHere


----------



## ksalvagno (May 18, 2011)

If she is drinking colostrum for you, that is a really good sign. I think only time will tell. Good luck with her, I hope she makes it for you.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 18, 2011)

Goats need to be able to stand up to properly digest the milk because of their rumens. I would give it less than a 50% chance.   I do wish you the best of luck.  

Also, you should be aware that chlamydia is contagious from the afterbirth and causes abortions not only in goats but people.  You should not let anyone pregnant handle the baby with out washing hands.   It is also contagious to all your other goats.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (May 18, 2011)

My little buckling was pretty weak and slow when he was first born. I gave him some cayenne water and in seconds he was caught up to the energy levels of his sister. That got him strong enough to eat, and he has done great ever since!


----------



## bettybohemian (May 19, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Goats need to be able to stand up to properly digest the milk because of their rumens. I would give it less than a 50% chance.   I do wish you the best of luck.
> 
> Also, you should be aware that chlamydia is contagious from the afterbirth and causes abortions not only in goats but people.  You should not let anyone pregnant handle the baby with out washing hands.   It is also contagious to all your other goats.


I don't think the dam has chlamydia. Shes fine. No discharge or going off feed. Her placenta was complete. And other than being slightly larger than my nigrrians,  it looked the same and healthy.

I think she kidder early because of stress maybe or bullying from Zooey? Our herd queen is a big you-no-what, and lily has only been In With the herd for a little over a month ( was in quarantine until testing game back).

An update on Orchid. She's still with us. I've been tubing her since she stopped accepting g the bottle last night. Giving her LRS subQ. Gave her selenium/ vit E.

Today she tried to stand. She got up on her front legs but her rear endwas still down. She wags her tail so I don't think its paralysis. She's. Doing better today than yesterday.  I'm going to give her a week. If at that time she still can't stand she probably isnt going to.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 19, 2011)

Did you have any Bo-se to give the kid? 


I would also add a little baking soda one time a day, to help with bloating.   (1/2 teaspoon)


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (May 20, 2011)

I had a weak kid this season. Couldn't nurse from mom, fell when she tried to stand, had turned in knees, half the size of her sister...the whole 9.

Fed her every 2-3 hours, gave selenium for the legs. Gave the milk, coffee, egg yolk, karo mixture for extra energy. She slept in the house in a laundry basket.

That was 10 weeks ago. Now she's thriving and a total momma's girl. Granted she is still small compared to her sister, but I'm sure she'll eventually catch up.

If you have to tube feed, it's a bit more touch and go. Hopefully she is able to pull through. Keep up the good work and hopefully it'll be OK!


----------



## bettybohemian (May 20, 2011)

@ adoptapitbull- I used to do pit rescue!!! Now we do bull terriers.

Anyway, someone posted they needed to stand to digest properly so I made her a sling. I tie it up in the hex pen during feedings and about twenty minutes afterword. She has since started taking a bottle again and can now walk for short periods of time. I have pics/ videos posted on my blog of her progress and how the sling works if anyone is interested. I think she may actually pull through! Thank you all for advice and information. I've said It before and I'll say it again I LOVE YOU GUYS!


----------



## Roll farms (May 20, 2011)




----------



## bettybohemian (May 20, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Did you have any Bo-se to give the kid?
> 
> 
> I would also add a little baking soda one time a day, to help with bloating.   (1/2 teaspoon)


No Bo Se.  I found a recipe on another goat site for making an oral concoction with human grade vitamins do I've don't that. I dodo did give the baking soda you recommended.  Thx


----------

